# 2003 Beetle Convertible Drivers Window Problems



## easternshorebeetle (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm stumped. The drivers window will go down 1/2" when you first unlock the doors. It will automatically go back up when you close the door for the first time. Once the car is started then the next time I pull on the door handle the window will not go back down again to open the door. I have to manula lower the window. Once the door is closed after I get out, it will not go back up again. The only way to close the window is by puting the key in the lock and closing the windows with the key from the outside. 

Is this related to faulty microswitches or broken solder connections in the door latch, or is the something wrong with the CCM? Does anyone have any experience? I have already tried to reset the auto up/down feature. This deosn't fix the problem. Also, the auto down works, but the auto up on the drivers side only does not. 

Here is a VAG-COM scan from this evening: 

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G 
Component: 6J Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00256 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3B7F492D297E811 


Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Y1959801C 
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0005 


Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1Y1959802D 
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0005 


Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1Y0959811 
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0001 


Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1Y0959812 
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0001 


2 Faults Found: 
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent 
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jfoj (Dec 5, 2009)

Its likely your door latch microswitch. What happens is when you use the keyfob or manual door lock the window drops as it gets it signal from controls other than the micro switch. 

However, once you are in the car, the window drop is controlled by the door jam micro switch on actual door latch.

If you have time and search ebay there is someone that replaces the micro switches for about half of what a new latch assembly costs.

Otherwise just get a new latch assembly.

The door is rather tricky to take apart, and there are some neat tricks you need to use to get the door handles set back up correctly.

If you need more info, I can fill you in. I just sorted my '03 passenger window.

I also have info one a good valve body rebuilder and know all too well about the oil pump pickup issues.


----------



## jfoj (Dec 5, 2009)

You should also check your Private Messages!


----------



## strynbeanMD (Dec 14, 2010)

I just started having problems with my driver side front window on Tuesday morning. Mine is a 2005. It will drop down when I unlock the door and then go up before I close it.

It is very annoying! 

How can it be fixed without having to take a second mortgage out on my house!


----------

